# Age spots on hands....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone have any tried and true methods to help get rid of these?


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

As far as I know, the only remedy is a time machine.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What's wrong with having age spots on your hands??


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

highwood said:


> Anyone have any tried and true methods to help get rid of these?



Nothing over the counter will work, lasers work the best but if you catch things early you can use chemical peels and Rx strenth Hydroquinone fade cream.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Personal said:


> Photoshop does wonders.



Photoshop Reallife.0


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

candlelight?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

Make sure you wear a good protective sunscreen on any exposed areas when out in the sun.
While this will not make any sun spots disappear, hopefully it will minimise any future ones.


----------



## CuriousBlue (Oct 7, 2016)

So, you won't have spots on your hands, but what about wrinkles elsewhere? Spots elsewhere... This could go on and on...

Look for a man who also has age spots on his hands.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

highwood said:


> Anyone have any tried and true methods to help get rid of these?


I am sure there are sun screens that will protect your skin from doing anymore damage from the sun. Also, for any damage already done some laser therapy from a doctor can get rid of them. I know of someone who used to have an age spot on her face. She started using certain agents on her face and now the age spot is gone. There is a lot of things you can do to protect your skin from the son. You might want to ask this question the website realself. But just know there are many plastic surgeons there who are going to try to push for your business.


----------

